# unlocking a 7900gs??



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 14, 2006)

sorry if this has been asked before but on this pic of rivatuner,it will let me select the pipes to unlock.i've read a few forums about this and mostly they are blanked off or it wont allow it.

on this pic,i have set them to on so you can see at the top 24 pipes.shall i click ok and try it or will it fubar the card?.


----------



## Track (Oct 15, 2006)

It wont work, so dont even try.

nVidia isnt stupid. If it could unlock their 7900 GT would be useless, and it's their highest selling card except the 7600 GT.


----------



## -Wolverine- (Oct 15, 2006)

U can't unlock 7900GS

U can read some more on VR-Zone
http://www.vr-zone.com/?i=3946&s=1

P.S. U can try to volt-mod it, they say it can be done the same way as on 7900GT


----------



## Lt_JWS (Oct 16, 2006)

I tried on my GS with no luck..


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 17, 2006)

Highly unlikely the GS is unlockable, it uses the fubar'd 7900GT cores.


----------



## Juggernaut1987 (Oct 18, 2006)

Thats why its a cheaper card


----------



## MandoMan (Nov 14, 2006)

It does bro, no lie man, i did it, I have a BFG 7900GS OC 256mb,,, I unlocked it man!! I used Rivatuner bro,  It now reads Def(20pp,7vp); Cur(24pp,8vp);Tgt(24pp,8vp).

I took a leap of faith and it worked from me brother, I guess i got a an undamged/fUBAR GPU on my card..... I kid yall not, I have nothing to gain from this other then that i saved about 150.00 dollars.


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 14, 2006)

MandoMan said:


> It does bro, no lie man, i did it, I have a BFG 7900GS OC 256mb,,, I unlocked it man!! I used Rivatuner bro,  It now reads Def(20pp,7vp); Cur(24pp,8vp);Tgt(24pp,8vp).
> 
> I took a leap of faith and it worked from me brother, I guess i got a an undamged/fUBAR GPU on my card..... I kid yall not, I have nothing to gain from this other then that i saved about 150.00 dollars.


Post a Screen shot dude


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 14, 2006)

post a shot like mine above,even when i turned the locked ones on it still says disabled in the state column.


----------



## -Wolverine- (Nov 14, 2006)

post ss of Riva tuner and 3DM06 result with locked/unlocked card @ same GPU/mem clock


----------



## Frick (Nov 14, 2006)

http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=34406

It looks like it OC's pretty nice though.


----------



## MandoMan (Nov 23, 2006)

*unlocked BFG7900 gs oc*

Sorry for the long wait


----------



## MandoMan (Nov 23, 2006)

*unlocked BFG 7900GS OC*


----------



## R_1 (Dec 1, 2006)

Galaxy GF7900GS 256MB Zalman - no luck to unlock it. ForceWare ver. 93.71, Riva Tuner ver. 2.0 RC162.


----------



## Inteleron (Dec 13, 2006)

Chalk up another one for BFG!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 13, 2006)

Mandoman, Inteleron. Can you guys give exact specs of your cards, upload your BIOS and perhaps make some high res photos of your cards? (preferably without cooler)

Would be interesting if we can find the difference.


----------



## Nele (Dec 14, 2006)

@Inteleron
@MandoMan
please guys help us find "the trick" unlocking our 7900gs.  

it would be great if you could post your "graphics subsystem diagnostic report" from rivatuner! 

please choose following in rivatuner's report:

1.Display adapter information
2.Display adapter PCI configuration space
3.NVIDIA specific display adapter information
4.NVIDIA VGA BIOS information
5.NVIDIA graphics processor registers

just copy and paste the whole info here. thanks!

please also attach your bios here!
it's very easy to do that:
download "nibitor" version 3.0a here:
http://www.mvktech.net/index.php?option=com_remository&func=fileinfo&filecatid=1778

start it, go to tools -> read bios -> select device. 
thereafter go to tools -> read bios -> read into file.

thanks a lot!


----------



## zOaib (Dec 14, 2006)

looking forward to more info , thx guys.


----------



## MandoMan (Dec 21, 2006)

I will try to get this info up ASAP  Just also wanted to add that i now have two BFG7900GS OC cards running in "SLI mode" and both have been unlocked, So from what i can tell is that BFG chose to go with the reference (Nvidia Spec) design of the card, How ever so has  the company "Galaxy" but as R 1 stated in his message he was not able to unlock his. So it could be that BFG mabe stuck to Ref design and unlocking the card may be related to their bios configuration.

Dont realy know, but i will try to get the info ASAP as requested.


----------



## Nele (Dec 22, 2006)

It would be great if a bios-mod would help unlocking. This would be probalby a job for the guys from mvktech.net. That's why I requested your bios. Rivatuner's infomations are also very nice to have.

What do you do now with that 48 pipes ?


----------



## idagon (Dec 25, 2006)

I set the bits on my bfg 7900 gs oc to enable

but after I rebooted, the main screen still showed 20 pipes enabled


----------



## hajper (Dec 25, 2006)

Unlock 7900Gs ?

U cant unlock 7900GS.

Everything what u did is change one option in rivatuner - and rivatuner will show 24p8v, but performance wont change - just check 3dmark or sth... Is the same story like 7800GT > 7800GTX


----------



## Nele (Dec 26, 2006)

@hajper
as idagon said, rivatuner will show 20p anyway. If rivatuner shows 24p then "something" must happen. Anyway, you may be right with the performance. It would be interesting if the two guys (Mandoman and Inteleron) would benchmark their cards for exempl. with 3dmark 2005 vertex bench's but it seems they are not interested to provide us any further information 
sad :shadedshu


----------



## ghost101 (Dec 26, 2006)

http://www.sharkyforums.com/showthread.php?t=293587

Ive also previously read that bfg 7900gs cards do indeed unlock in the anandtesh forums.


----------



## Nele (Dec 26, 2006)

it seems bfg uses GT chips and then removes pipes with the bios   it meens there's actually no mod to remove the lock of a "real" GS chip...


----------



## idagon (Dec 26, 2006)

I have a BFG and it did not unlock.
3dmark06  before and after was almost the same.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 26, 2006)

soo are u asking for help or what


----------



## idagon (Dec 26, 2006)

no

Nele said
"it seems bfg uses GT chips and then removes pipes with the bios"

and I was simply stating not all BFG's pipes are removed with the bios, as I cannot enable them with rivatuner


----------



## Nele (Dec 26, 2006)

idagon said:


> no
> 
> Nele said
> "it seems bfg uses GT chips and then removes pipes with the bios"
> ...



I took your post only as a example. AFAIK rivatuner will show 20p on a GS chip no matter if you "enable" or "disable" pipes.


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Dec 26, 2006)

yup BFG's unlock, another dude got 500 extra points *UNDERCLOCKED*


----------



## idagon (Dec 26, 2006)

The screenshots of rivatuner, shown by Interlon ,show 24pipes enabled.

 Mine dont,and unfortunately I did not get a 500 point boost in 3dmark06


----------



## Applet (Dec 26, 2006)

i just orderd a BFG7900GS... is it just on some cards there's a GT core or on all of them?


----------



## Mediocre (Dec 26, 2006)

Applet said:


> i just orderd a BFG7900GS... is it just on some cards there's a GT core or on all of them?



seems to be the luck of the draw. Some do and some dont apparently


----------



## Applet (Dec 26, 2006)

Mediocre said:


> seems to be the luck of the draw. Some do and some dont apparently


ok... thanks alot 
I'll hope it does  but it's still a great card if it doesn't 
you can't softmod the voltage on the GS, right? but on the GT core you can?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes, I love FUBAR


----------



## Applet (Dec 26, 2006)

ok  thanks alot


----------



## idagon (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, mine would not unlock, but my son in law's unlocked the pipes fine.

however i did the 1.4 volt mod on the card and my gpu overclocks to 660 now 

my 3dmark06 went up to 5340    with only 20 pipes!


----------



## Applet (Dec 26, 2006)

that sounds great  did both you and your son in law have BFG cards?


----------



## idagon (Dec 26, 2006)

yes we do

and when we volt mod his card it will do abot 300 more points than me


----------



## Applet (Dec 26, 2006)

ok  so it's upp to luck if i get one?


----------



## zOaib (Dec 28, 2006)

does anyone know if an xfx 7900 gs would unlock thx ?


----------



## Applet (Dec 28, 2006)

zOaib said:


> does anyone know if an xfx 7900 gs would unlock thx ?


don't think so... but you can always try...


----------



## idagon (Dec 28, 2006)

WOW, I switched to an EVGA 680i motherboard

(I RMA'd my ASUS P5NSLI back to Newegg because of Blue screens)


Using the same parts, I have not had one hiccup with the EVGA board and it overclocks WAY BETTER!

With a mild cpu overclock, I scored 5675 on 3dmard06 with my 7900GS (ran the 7900GS at 643/798)

using a E6000 1.86mhz core 2 duo processor
1 GIG 667 ram
stock heatsink and fan

will see what it does when the corsair 800mhz ram gets here, and also the new thermaltake cooler


----------



## Applet (Dec 28, 2006)

nice score 
I'm hoping my Asrock 775dual-vsta wont totally ruin my score...(only x4 pci-e but it should be enough) using an E6600 with it


----------



## MandoMan (Jan 1, 2007)

*Rivatuner info as requested*


----------



## idagon (Jan 1, 2007)

after installing the 2gb of ram and running the bus to 427. 
my 3dmark06 score is  5802

and my 3dmark01 score is 41286

not too bad for a 7900gs


----------



## MandoMan (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry for all the pics and yes to answer the questions... Both cards have a GT GPU on it, I saw/confirmed this when i removed the factory Heat Sink/Thermal Paste from the both cards and replaced them with an after market heatsink(Fatality FC-ZV9). Also using Artic Silver 5 Thermal Compound.


----------



## Gwargor (Jan 1, 2007)

Rivatuner misreports this. It can't be unlocked, Nvidia laser cuts the pipelines now to prevent this. The rivatuner told my friend he could unlock 4 more pipes on his 7600GT, but it only has 12 to start with and can't be unlocked any further. Sorry to burst the bubble here, but if you do a google search it's a widely reported thing. The GT and GS are the same chip with pipelines cut on the GS. But anything is possible I guess, But you should try a different utility than Rivatuner to verify this.


----------



## idagon (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry Gwargor,

but it is possible on some cards. I experienced it first hand. My 7900gs would not unlock using riva tuner, and riva tuner said as much, but my son in laws unlocked and now runs about 300fps faster than mine in 3dmark06(same system). And now riva tuner reports 24pipes open on his.

Both cards are BFG units.


----------



## Gwargor (Jan 1, 2007)

idagon said:


> Sorry Gwargor,
> 
> but it is possible on some cards. I experienced it first hand. My 7900gs would not unlock using riva tuner, and riva tuner said as much, but my son in laws unlocked and now runs about 300fps faster than mine in 3dmark06(same system). And now riva tuner reports 24pipes open on his.
> 
> Both cards are BFG units.



 Like I said show it to me using a different utility than rivatuner. I've got 300 points in 3DMark using different drivers. I'm not saying that some Company didn't put GT chips on a board disable them and brand it as a GS, but I am saying that nvidia for a fact cuts the pipelines for the GS chip at the factory and they can't be enabled.


----------



## idagon (Jan 1, 2007)

Geez, it pretty obvious by the benchmarks. these are two identical systems that ran a few points different from each other. now with no overclock one runs 300 points faster in 06 than the other.Thats a substantial gain with no overclock. 

The one that runs faster shows 24/8 pipes open in rivatuner
and the one that is slower shows 20/7 pipes open in rivatuner 

can you show me *any* 7900GS NOT OVERCLOCKED that will score 5000 in 3dmark06?

No you cant, but I can show you one.


----------



## Gwargor (Jan 1, 2007)

idagon said:


> Geez, it pretty obvious by the benchmarks. these are two identical systems that ran a few points different from each other. now with no overclock one runs 300 points faster in 06 than the other.Thats a substantial gain with no overclock.
> 
> The one that runs faster shows 24/8 pipes open in rivatuner
> and the one that is slower shows 20/7 pipes open in rivatuner
> ...



Dude.....I'm not disputing your claim, I just wanted to see it using something different than rivatuner. Is that to much to ask? If it is NP I'll get over it..Like I said All GS chip pipelines are laser cut to 20 by nvidia. If the chips say GT on them so be it.


----------



## idagon (Jan 1, 2007)

As posted earlier, there are gt chips on some gs cards.

I would bet that mine is a gs chip, while my son-in-laws is a gt chip.

But Im not going to pull the fan and heatsink off to see.

i know of nothing else to use that opens pipelines other than rivatuner.

And simply, if rivatuner is not opening the pipelines, then what is occuring on the card to gain the additional performance?


----------



## idagon (Jan 1, 2007)

http://www.sharkyforums.com/showthread.php?t=293587


post #11 is a picture of GT chip on someones BFG 7900GS card.

So BFG is using  GS chips on some and GT chips on others.


----------



## zOaib (Jan 2, 2007)

Gwargor said:


> Rivatuner misreports this. It can't be unlocked, Nvidia laser cuts the pipelines now to prevent this. The rivatuner told my friend he could unlock 4 more pipes on his 7600GT, but it only has 12 to start with and can't be unlocked any further. Sorry to burst the bubble here, but if you do a google search it's a widely reported thing. The GT and GS are the same chip with pipelines cut on the GS. But anything is possible I guess, But you should try a different utility than Rivatuner to verify this.



ati tool tells me there are 16 pipes and 6 vertex pipes on the card , which is definately not right !


----------



## MandoMan (Jan 2, 2007)

As i stated in my last post, both my cards happen to have GT GPUs. i under stand some companys do this for reasons. I guess the store i went to had a batch of them shipped to them.. which would increase the chances of getting the same bios locked GPU.


----------



## Nele (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you for the pics Mandoman. 

To sum it up for all people, GS chips can't be unlocked  

Some BFG's use GT chips (instead of a true GS chip), with pipes disabled within bios to simulate a GS chip. That's the only reason why they can be unlocked.

*Thread complete*


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 5, 2007)

use everest, it will show the number of pipes, i had this same argument about the x800pro vivo with a bunch of people on another forum, they INSISTED that you couldnt softmod(flash) and get true xtpe specs(16pipes) out of them, but just as with this GS/GT thing, its luck of the draw and knowing what brands to buy.
i got an Asus x800pro vivo, from what i could find out it looked like powercolor was the OEM for it, and many powercolor cards unlocked, but sapphire based cards didnt unlock for shit!!!

even with powercolor it was luck of the draw, most in my exp would unlock with a flash, if not u had to hard mod them and test.

but i was able to prove to them that i could flash back and forth, asus and pc bios where only diffrent in that the asus card had the Asus name tag in the bios, and the pc was just an x800xt pe.


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 5, 2007)

Gwargor said:


> Like I said show it to me using a different utility than rivatuner. I've got 300 points in 3DMark using different drivers. I'm not saying that some Company didn't put GT chips on a board disable them and brand it as a GS, but I am saying that nvidia for a fact cuts the pipelines for the GS chip at the factory and they can't be enabled.



ok theres this thing called binning, its where they take a chip/card capable of higher speeds and drop it down because demand for the lower cards is higher then demand for higher ones.

best example of this i can think of is the athlon xp 1700+ tbredb i have yet to see one that wont do 2+gz yet amd marked them down to 1700+ because demand was VERY high for that chip.

same reasion fully functional x800xt pe chips/card where sold as pro vivo, the demand for provivo cards was higher(due to price), i guarntee thats why u see GT chips on GS cards that are fully functional, its a matter of sales, you sell more volume in the lower cards.

also why some people have luck unlocking x1800gto and x1900gt(rev1) cards and other dont, some of them where just bios moded to fill a sales bracket, i unlocked 3 x1900gt's from the same OEM(all made by powercolor, i checked their part numbers against the pc cards)  but i had 2 PC branded cards that wouldnt mod at all.

one fun trick i found with moding cards was to find a dead one and part it out, i was able to turn a GTO that could unlock into a 256mb xt by moving parts off a dead xt also worked on an XL (missing vrgs) to get more voltege range, but its not for the faint of hart, or unskilled, you must have a VERY steady hand and the skill to use the iron properly


----------



## Inteleron (Jan 18, 2007)

I Realy want to turn my card into a full blown 7900GT because i now know that it is completly stable at 24x8ppv. I remember the X1800GTO unlocking where this guy instead of flashing a different X1800XT bios to his card, he rather modded a few lines in the stock bios, so it was recognized as an X1800XT. Nothing else was changed, no ram timings, so it was completely stable. Id liek to do something like that with my card. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gwargor (Jan 18, 2007)

Dude you can't unlock a 7900GS chip. But as was said here BFG Shipped some 7900GS's with GT chips and thats why they could be unlocked. If you take off your heatsink you can see what chip you have and if it's a GT then it can be unlocked.


----------



## Inteleron (Jan 18, 2007)

Gwargor said:


> Dude you can't unlock a 7900GS chip. But as was said here BFG Shipped some 7900GS's with GT chips and thats why they could be unlocked. If you take off your heatsink you can see what chip you have and if it's a GT then it can be unlocked.



I thought we already established that I own one of those BFG's that unlock? on page one i have the software proof from rivatuner, now im gonig to tell you that today when i took off my stock cooler and i installed my vf700 the core reads like this: "G71-GT-N-A2" Any suggestions on how to get this bios mod?


----------



## bdguido (Jan 18, 2007)

Any EVGA made that way


----------



## SlipSlice (Jan 18, 2007)

That is what I am getting too, the eVGA 7900GS..I hope I can unlock the extra pipes, its worth a try.


----------



## bdguido (Jan 18, 2007)

It won't unlock.I think I have tried everything.It is still a great card.buy it.


----------



## R_1 (Jan 18, 2007)

I think that most of GS cards have this GPU :







This is true GT chip. Is there any special GS edition? If yes post an image please!


----------



## ziddey (Jan 19, 2007)

image referenced from mystery's post on sharky forums:


----------



## samuraiweasel (Apr 4, 2007)

um dudes...
i have an asus 7900gs (en7900gs) and in windows it show up as a 7900gt as well as with everest and it shows 24px 8vx in everest too
ill post some screenshots tonight and pics of the back of the card where it says the vga bios version


----------



## ziddey (Apr 4, 2007)

If you could, could you take off the heatsink and read the core to see if it's like the picture I posted? It'd be GT if it's 24/8 and H if it's not.

It'd be good to take it off and swap the compound for as5 or the likes too


----------



## samuraiweasel (Apr 4, 2007)

does that void the warranty???
because i bought it 4 months ago


----------



## samuraiweasel (Apr 4, 2007)

i didnt do anything to it...
i thought it was normal but it stayed that way even after i reinstalled windows several times (due to corrupted windows files)


----------



## ziddey (Apr 4, 2007)

sounds like you got a gt. does it say gs on the box? there were reports of asus shipping gt's at some point in time iirc. bfg has been known to ship gt's flashed with gs bios. sounds like you got gt bios already and probably gt chip, unless asus did the impossible somehow, but as far as we're all under the assumption of, the gs is laser disabled


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 5, 2007)

I have one of these BFG 7900GS with the GT chip. It is just luck whether you get the GS or GT chip. I was able to use rivatuner to unlock the pipes. Two weeks ago, I replaced the stock cooler, and did indeed verify it was a GT chip. I believe they did a softmod to disable the pipes on the GT to keep up with demand for the GS.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh, and it was only BFG that did this, as far as I know.


----------



## ginge51 (Apr 9, 2007)

can some1 please tell me how i even try to unlock the 24 pipes on this 7900gs please using riva tuner i havent a cklue please help thx


----------



## ginge51 (Apr 9, 2007)

some1 help please?


----------



## red8316 (Apr 10, 2007)

Tried unlocking my BFG GeForce 7900 GS OC 256 MB but no success. If anything, after enabling bits 5 and 15 I had a very slight performance hit when running several 3dmark2001SE and 3dmark06 benchmarks. Some systems specs ...

C2D E6400 @ 2.13 Ghz
Gigabyte 965P-S3
2x1 GB Corsair Ram 5-5-5-15
250 GB HD
BFG GeForce 7900 GS OC 256 MB - Out of box speed is 540/660

Some Benchmark results ...

3dmark2001SE - default settings
With Bits 5 & 15 Enabled...
28083 - Run 1
27974 - Run 2
27846 - Run 3
28076 - Run 4
With Bits 5 & 15 Disabled (Stock) ...
28493 - Only Ran Once

3dMark2006 - All tests enabled with default settings
With Bits 5 & 15 Enabled ...

Overall Score 1 : 4788
SM2:1949, HDR:1913, CPU:1832

Overall Score 2 : 4701
SM2:1908, HDR:1874, CPU:1822

Overall Score 3 : 4789
SM2:1950, HDR:1910, CPU:1838

With Bits 5 & 15 Disabled (Stock) ...
Overall Score : 4788
SM2:1948, HDR:1901, CPU:1833

Just thought I would post my results with trying to unlock some extra pipes, basically, nothing happened. RivaTuner would only report 20pp, 7vp ; even with all pipes enabled. Anyway, hope someone finds another hidden GT gem with their GS.

Here is an image of my GPU Chip. No GT here :-(


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 11, 2007)

I've got one of those gems. It is a GT chip, and I gain about 500 pts in 3dmark 06 when I enable the pipes.


----------



## red8316 (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice man, I had a "vanilla" Leadtek 6800 agp about 2 years ago and was able to unlock some pipes on it. Had a some artifacts but played well otherwise.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 13, 2007)

Gwargor, while a good detective treats everything as false until otherwise proven, this isn't a crime scene. Lighten up. Why would this be something people would want to lie about anyway?

That said, I'm still a little stubborn and hoping that it's not laser cut, although I'm more than sure it is.

But I was looking at various different g71 pictures online. First, it looks like 7900gs has device id 0292. There's a gt/gto that's 0291 and then a gt that's 3034. I haven't done research into this, but this could explain why we're seeing different writing on different cores, with some that are just g71-n and some that are g71-gt-n.





First pic is gs, last is gt, and middle I believe was gx2.

But if you look in the upper left of each chip, at the top of the second column, the gs seems to be missing a smd capacitor. The other two both have it. Otherwise, they appear to be the same. I wonder if this could somehow mean anything.


----------



## schoenberg3 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello new here.
Everything is fine for me (7900 gs FOxconn), it even says 24 pp 8vp after I check the disabled pipelines. However, that "disabled" never turns into "enabled" (for the 2 bit fields)
What do I exactly do to that?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok. I have one of the BFG cards that has the GT chip. I verified this about 2 months ago when I replaced the cooler. I wish I had taken pics. Anyways, unless you have a GT chip, there is NO WAY to unlock the pipes. I heard from an "inside source" that BFG used the GT chip and did a softmod on some of their 7900gs's to keep up with demand for the 7900gs. I'm not sure if any other brands chose to do this, but so far it seems it was only BFG. To cut out all of the speculation, all you have to do is take off the cooler and check the chip. I would recommend you do this before getting frustrated with rivatuner. Oh, and if you do have a BFG with the GT chip it will report as 24/8 and 5/15 enabled.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to mention one thing. Curiously, even when you enable the pipelines, and experience the performance gains, the gpu bios still reports the card as a 7900gs. I to decided to flash the card with the 7900gt bios. It didn't work. After the flash, I would get intermittent blank screens. So, I just modified the original bios to 7900gt OC specs, which worked perfectly.


----------



## Inteleron (Dec 7, 2007)

so do you guys still have your 7900GS's? I sold the computer that my BFG was in, and built this c2d rig with a 7600GT that i got for a good deal, but it leaves much to be desired. I found an add at ncix that has XFX 7900GS XT's for $86.99 after rebate. Has anyone had luck unlocking XFX's? the part number is (PV-T71P-UDE3)


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 7, 2007)

Inteleron said:


> so do you guys still have your 7900GS's? I sold the computer that my BFG was in, and built this c2d rig with a 7600GT that i got for a good deal, but it leaves much to be desired. I found an add at ncix that has XFX 7900GS XT's for $86.99 after rebate. Has anyone had luck unlocking XFX's? the part number is (PV-T71P-UDE3)



BFG made the ONLY cards that unlocked, they used gt chips in a number of cards because of the demand for gs's, then they did a software mod. to make it a gs. GS chips themselves cannot be unlocked.


----------



## MandoGuy (Oct 15, 2008)

*MandoMan PLEASE RESPOND TO THIS*



MandoMan said:


> View attachment 5361
> View attachment 5359
> View attachment 5362
> View attachment 5363
> ...



I have been reading everything I can to try and unlock my 7900GS, the date today is Oct 14, 2008, and your post i'm responding to is way over a year old.  Anyways, I noticed in your snapshots of rivatuner that the titel says Bios is V771 and the Bios Version is 5.71.22.45.01. I know my card is V740 and Bios version ends in 42.01 instead of 45.01 like yours. I AM BEGGING YOU, CAN YOU PLEASE USE NIBITOR TO SAVE YOUR BIOS TO FILE AND UPLOAD IT HERE, AND ALSO EMAIL IT TO ME AT :    i t s o l u t i o n s _ 1 @     h O tM a I l . c O M   (the email address doesn't have any of the spaces between the letters or anything capitalized, i only did that so it wouldn't show up in a search)  Please, I want to believe that maybe your bios is the key to unlocking a 7900GS


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 15, 2008)

ive tried it with 2 xfx 7900gs's ive got here none of them to unlock Nvidia soon  put a stop to the softmod to the cards after the Geforce 6800lE NU agp users could possibilly unlock there cards to GT's and then clock them to ultra some could do 16x5 some would do the 16x6 but you dont have the ddr3 memory which came equipped so a redundant one of that as i had back in the day


----------



## MandoGuy (Oct 15, 2008)

*Misinformed*



mitsirfishi said:


> ive tried it with 2 xfx 7900gs's ive got here none of them to unlock Nvidia soon  put a stop to the softmod to the cards after the Geforce 6800lE NU agp users could possibilly unlock there cards to GT's and then clock them to ultra some could do 16x5 some would do the 16x6 but you dont have the ddr3 memory which came equipped so a redundant one of that as i had back in the day



I am not trying to argue with you or say I know more than you however, you clearly have not read through the forums, specifically this one.  I read through everysingle post from page 1 to Page 4 and MandoMan was smart and nice enough to answer Nele's request to display his rivatuner info which shows that he has a different bios. I can not find this bios online anywhere but I have noticed that other people that have unlocked their cards and were smart enough to post their info also had the Bios V771 and version that ends in 45.01.  So needless to say, this is a complicated issue.  I will agree that some can and some can't flash theirs to a gt. Everyone now knows that you have to have a g71 gt core, but no one can agree what the reason is why some can't.  So I am not going to accept the notion that it is the luck of the draw.  I am not going to accept the answer "it's because nvidia put a stop to it" or "they laser cut the pipelines".  I am going to pursue this until either 1) I get a hold of the bios I am looking for and it doesn't unlock the pipelines, and 2) I find a program (other than nibitor) that can edit the bios, so I can unlock the pipelines from there.  

Please read through the forum next time.  You will see you are just one more person saying it can't be done, while there is proof that it can. I am just trying to find out the truth, it's a matter of principal now, considering it wouldn't make much of a difference with games like crysis, crysis warhead, UT3 (all of which I've beat) and so on.


----------



## MandoGuy (Oct 15, 2008)

*BFG 7900GS OC Bios rom*

I guess I should ask this so when anyone is using google it might pop up.  Can anyone who has a BFG 7900 GS OC, please upload your bios rom.  I'm sure just about everyone here who has posted would be interested in seeing if you can unlock based on the bios you have.  If you don't know how to upload or even extract your bios, here are some simple, easy to follow instructions.

This is quoted from Nele with some minor adjustments:

please also attach your bios here!
it's very easy to do that:
download "nibitor" version 4.6 here:
http://www.mvktech.net/component/op...id,2801/chk,67a65d924f378e1f3a6c089fe4b6a63c/

start it, go to tools -> read bios -> select device.
thereafter go to tools -> read bios -> read into file.

thanks a lot! 


After you follow those instrcutions upload it here.  Thank you to everyone who will hopefully participate.


----------

